# 2014 Canfield Brothers Jedi



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Our company trip to the 2012 Redbull Rampage left us with a fresh new desire for our DH bike... A new SUPER Jedi. We wanted to take the race worthiness of our current Jedi and add the big huckability of our 2004-2006 Formula 1. We wanted to move travel back up to 9" but ensure the new concept remained nimble. Utilizing a longer stroke 9.5x3" shock, we based our new platform on a linear suspension rate to achieve a super deep, smooth feeling through out the travel. The end result blew us away! The new Jedi actually feels more nimble than previous generations with the bottomless, GO BIG travel we were looking for! To complete the package we tweaked the construction of our front with a new sleeker look and finished the frame with new "Stealth" polished in graphics.

We lengthened the top tube by 12.5mm on all sizes to allow for a roomier cockpit, then slackened the headangle to 63° to give the bike a more aggressive personality. The 2014 Jedi begs to be ridden faster and to go BIGGER!

































*Features:*

7005 aluminum
Formula 1 Suspension
9" vertical plus 2.5" rearward travel
New linear suspension rate
Cane Creek DB Coil included
MRP G3 included
New polished logos
Titanium idler pulley cog
Durable 20mm max bearings
Replaceable rear derailleur hanger
Available in Small, Medium and Large
Ano Black with choice of 6 link color options









Limited Edition DVO Emerald/Jedi packages available:









I spent last weekend filming our new promo edit with tons of PNW flare. Here's a quick teaser in the meantime:


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

the frame looks sick!
waiting on the clip


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn looks sexy! Funny though that its all new with the old crampon pedals. This is my next bike. May be a year or two but . . . .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The black n green Jedi with the DVO is a sick combo.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

mixmastamikal said:


> Damn looks sexy! Funny though that its all new with the old crampon pedals. This is my next bike. May be a year or two but . . . .
> 
> View attachment 867532


We re-released the Crampon Classics a few months ago as the base pedal to our line for $120. In stock in 8 colors.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

danglingmanhood said:


> The black n green Jedi with the DVO is a sick combo.


that does look sweet....


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Canfield Brothers 2014 Jedi - "Send Me"


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Team rider Justin Brigandi and his 2014 Jedi build. Stoked to see Justin ripping around Mountain Creek this year!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Vince...when is that new stuff available to the general public???


----------



## Davey Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

So sick! I love my Yelli I can't imagine how fun this bike must be.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hey Vince...when is that new stuff available to the general public???


We should be shipping in two weeks.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hey Vince...when is that new stuff available to the general public???


Already considering trading in the V10 and joining the cult?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> Already considering trading in the V10 and joining the cult?


Come on over ....Pau11y!!! Joined the cult a few years ago and never looked back!!! I'm dying for my Jedi to get here along with my Canfield cranks... All the rest of the parts are getting lonely setting in a box waiting to get put on!!! Is it bad to feel like a 9 year old just waiting for Santa to bring that BB gun for Christmas? That's just what it feels like!!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

rsullivan said:


> Come on over ....Pau11y!!! Joined the cult a few years ago and never looked back!!! I'm dying for my Jedi to get here along with my Canfield cranks... All the rest of the parts are getting lonely setting in a box waiting to get put on!!! Is it bad to feel like a 9 year old just waiting for Santa to bring that BB gun for Christmas? That's just what it feels like!!!


Dude, been in the cult since Bullcrew got me in, on a '11 Jedi. I was asking if SMT was going to sell his two week old V10 for a '14 Jedi


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> Dude, been in the cult since Bullcrew got me in, on a '11 Jedi. I was asking if SMT was going to sell his two week old V10 for a '14 Jedi


OOPS!!!! Sorry man... Missed the "?" at the end of your post!!! That's what I get for speed reading..LOL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Already considering trading in the V10 and joining the cult?


CULT?? I am scared of cults


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> CULT?? I am scared of cults


It's a fun/go fast cult. Seriously, until you've felt your bike _gain_ speed in the chunder, and scare the b'Jesus out of your self w/ how fast you can go, you haven't "lived in the now!"


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

An awesome bike, made awesomer.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

NWS said:


> An awesome bike, made awesomer.


Said so well!

I drank the cool-aid.. it was gewwd


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Is the bottom bracket higher to allow for the extra inch of travel? I sometimes feel like my Jedi (2011) sits just a tad lower than I'd like, so that'd be win-win I think.

It could also be that I've just got PTSD from a pedal strike OTB incident in 2010. I was like "Wheee! I'm gonna go so bi... OOF! Dafuq? I can't breathe. And where did my bike go?"


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

NWS said:


> Is the bottom bracket higher to allow for the extra inch of travel? I sometimes feel like my Jedi (2011) sits just a tad lower than I'd like, so that'd be win-win I think.
> 
> It could also be that I've just got PTSD from a pedal strike OTB incident in 2010. I was like "Wheee! I'm gonna go so bi... OOF! Dafuq? I can't breathe. And where did my bike go?"


Solution to that is now available from none other than the Canfield Bros again in the form of 155 length cranks!

C2 Cranks


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

155mm cranks on my 2014 Jedi is like cheating!!! I can pedal thru Armageddon and not get hung up....After being on 160's for years....155's are even sweeter!! 

We've all had the PTSD from OTB maneuvers....The crampon started this whole mind-set....it continues with the shorties!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Why no more xl?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Why no more xl?


You need one? Shoot me a PM


----------

